# Sabine jigging trip 1/26/14



## Jolly Roger

Had a some work done on my lower units, installed a new GPS, wanted to get my radar fine tuned. Watched the forecast for a couple of days, figured for sure it was going to fall apart, but woke up and checked the live buoys. Waves were 1.6 @ 5secs so it was a go. Cleared the Jetty to calm seas, making 30+mph all the way out and wide open all day. Did not run to far, around 55 miles. Hit some rocks hoping for lane snapper or some grouper. This was not going to happen with all the red snapper. I figured we were going to fight red snapper to catch any keeper fish. But could not fish around the red snapper, just to many of them. So we just kept catching them. Water is horrible out of Sabine for a very, very long ways. I had looked at the SAT pics early in the week and out to 100 miles water looked green. It was worst in person, matts of water hyacinth everywhere, rips were full of water hyacinth, and there was floating logs and other **** everywhere. If you plan to run out in the neat future watch for all the debris.

We jigged 99% of the day, sent some live bait down but it was pointless. Red snapper were eating everything. Did some exploring looking for the Marvin wreck, and some rocks in the area. The horrible water had everything messed up, known spots were marking strange. No fish in the water column, only holding tight on bottom. Here are a few pics of the day, nothing speical only highly endangered red snapper. If was a good day on the water with great friends.

Justin hooked up









Justin with one of the many red snapper of the day









Colt with a Red Snapper









My fatass with a snapper


----------



## trapper67

great job TJ. glad ya'll had a safe trip.......and caught quality fish


----------



## Swells

What's the weight on those hogs, reckon?


----------



## JFolm

Way to go buddy how is the new ride treating you?


----------



## justindfish

Swells said:


> What's the weight on those hogs, reckon?


The one Colt is holding bottomed out a 15lb Boga grip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenner21

Looks like fun, what'd you have done to the lower units ? Good ole Sabine, good thing you weren't using dead bait might have caught a hard head or two


----------



## Jolly Roger

Swells said:


> What's the weight on those hogs, reckon?


20lbs maybe, nothing to large



JFolm said:


> Way to go buddy how is the new ride treating you?


Loving the boat more each time I fish it, perfect Texas CC. 200 gallons of fuel, 24.5 degree deadrise, flat deck and 2mpg. Just a great boat.



Kenner21 said:


> Looks like fun, what'd you have done to the lower units ? Good ole Sabine, good thing you weren't using dead bait might have caught a hard head or two


haha, did catch some redfish.

Had the dogs and a reverse gear replaced. I came back to far on the throttles when I jumped the pole 60 miles out last trip out.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Good job fellas!!! Love that saltwater boys shirt!!!


----------



## prokat

Nice!! Looks beautiful out there!!


----------



## Anthony C

Glad you was able to get out learn the new boat a lil more and catch plenty of fish with friends. Sounds like good day to me!


----------



## fishorcutbait

Good job guys. Thanks for the report


----------

